# A Rusty old 1987 Cavalier SRi-130



## Dazzy130/VXR (Dec 5, 2005)

Well guys it's that time of year and the old girl has been sat in the garage since last September,so I thought it was time to get the old $hitter out and give her a spring clean

I never wash her, never needs it lol So I started with some Pro detailer to get all the dust off, I then attacked the bumpers trims etc with Megs all season dressing which if am honest didn't really leave the results I wanted, so I changed to Auto glym super sheen, tyres got some poor boys natural look dressing, windows cleaned inside and out with megs glass cleaner, a quick vacuum with my mate henry, all interior trims treat to some super sheen as well. All shuts cleaned with pro detailer and then I finsihed her of with some ez creme glaze to get the paint popping

I took a few pics so enjoy and bring on the shows ;D













































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

Mint mate - like going back in time to the good old days!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Old skool mate , looking really good.


----------



## DiscoTD5 (Feb 12, 2010)

That's the nuts, cav turbo wheels by any chance? These are so rare I can't remember the last time I saw a mk3 cav never mind a 2. Credit to you.


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

was this the one that featured in total vauxhall??


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## Dazzy130/VXR (Dec 5, 2005)

-damon- said:


> was this the one that featured in total vauxhall??


Yes mate a few years ago, when she was boggo standard, I just did a couple of oem changes to make the car fell better, with better suspension wheels and brakes :thumb:


----------



## twincamsir (May 1, 2011)

class! looks mint:thumb:


----------



## OzMoSiS (Jun 19, 2009)

Have you restored that or have you just been taking super care of it?

Rusty my bottom, that's mint


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

Dazzy130/VXR said:


> Yes mate a few years ago, when she was boggo standard, I just did a couple of oem changes to make the car fell better, with better suspension wheels and brakes :thumb:


i remember it,i have never seen a car underneath that looks so clean,even new cars dont look as good,looks good with the turbo rims aswell,have you done all the restoring to it?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Very cool! I like it a lot, looks absolutely mint!


----------



## mas (Oct 4, 2010)

Ace - had one of these as my first car. Very fond memories. Real credit to you.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Is this like the "Wheres wally" was trying to find the rust but couldnt find ANY! 

Lovely car mate :thumb:


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

have you got any pics of the underneath to show this lot what clean really is?


----------



## Dazzy130/VXR (Dec 5, 2005)

Interior is untouch and still smells new, the paint is probably 80% original on the bonnet front wings and back arches have been painted, not because of rot, just chips and dents..

The running gear and engine I took to pieces and rebuilt to bling bling standard lol :thumb:

Oh yer shes a 50k 2 owner motor :car:

This the kinda stuff lurking underneath


----------



## Dazzy130/VXR (Dec 5, 2005)

Classic pic from the restoration :doublesho


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Proper blast from the past, had some real fun in these years ago, looks stunning matey


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

:thumb: Fantastic, use to dream of these when I was at school and the old Astra GTE, superb mate, well done.


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Time warp, I had one of these babies in their day, yours is slightly cleaner than mine as I remember lol, Good job, nice motor:thumb:


----------



## o0damo0o (Feb 15, 2011)

decent motor


----------



## rag1873 (May 26, 2010)

I had the basic 1986 cav on a D plate as my first car! Bought it in faded red, had it for 2 years, polished it back to red and sold it for a good few hundred pounds more. Wish id kept it as i bought it for pennies and still love the retro shape now!!


----------



## Dazzy130/VXR (Dec 5, 2005)

Iv'e never been without one since I was 18, am now cough cough 40 :doublesho


----------



## Ghia-X (Jun 8, 2009)

A stunning example and a credit to you mate.

I used to have a black 1987 D plate 130 Hatch and then a maroon 1988 E plate SRI 130 saloon and absolutely loved them . They were fast cars in their day


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

It's cliche but doubt it looked that good when it left the factory. Superb minted car.

Funny how all the decent cars from this era had them little cassette holders, really funny looking now but back then you knew you were in a classy motor when the tapes weren't rattling about freestyle.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

gotta love a good vauxhall


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

That's amazing. What a stunning example you have there!

I LOVE the interior.


----------



## The Big Yin (Apr 8, 2006)

Brings back so many good memories had a white one and an calibre version too so wish i had kept it 

Yours is simply stunning


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

Really love an old cav sri, yours is seriously nice tbh. What are they worth now?


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Brilliant, my first car was an old 1.6 4 speed cavelier, faded blue with shagged rear mounts was gifted me by my dad.

And it reminds me of my childhood, my dad always had sierras and caveliers, the 130 was the cool car to spy on holiday in Devon.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Dohnut said:


> It's cliche but doubt it looked that good when it left the factory. Superb minted car.
> 
> Funny how all the decent cars from this era had them little cassette holders, really funny looking now but back then you knew you were in a classy motor when the tapes weren't rattling about freestyle.


I miss all the loops of tape from eaten c90's littering the hedgerows at the side of the road:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

love it mate:thumb:


----------



## Dazzy130/VXR (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks for all the comments guys, I do love the old girl :thumb:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Minted Daz, looks amazing :argie: What happened to your minty green one? Remember it from my VXON days

Had three SRi 130's back in the day, brilliant fun, loved them all. Moved onto a Mk3 SRi after them, which wasn't as much fun as my chipped Mk2


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Havent seen one of these for years... thats a credit to you mate, well done :thumb:


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

In simple terms, that's the best SRI I have ever seen!!! 

Awesome.


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Holly Smeg.

That Is Mega!


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great looking car, the finish of work is a really credit to you :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top condition


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice looking..


----------



## alcarp (Apr 28, 2010)

Awesome car mate!


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow, thats superb. 2.0 SEH?


----------



## Railsbrough (Mar 24, 2011)

Mint motor, congrats


----------



## Dazzy130/VXR (Dec 5, 2005)

neilb62 said:


> Wow, thats superb. 2.0 SEH?


Yes mate and when she was on the rollers a couple of years ago she still 125 of the 128 horses she was born with lol :thumb:


----------



## Dazzy130/VXR (Dec 5, 2005)

AliBailey88 said:


> Really love an old cav sri, yours is seriously nice tbh. What are they worth now?


Now idea mate, it's just an old vauxhall at the end of the day, to me priceless, but everything has a price, it's just what people are willing to pay

I insure her for 5k


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

looking great fella, had one of these in 88 and didnt change the cam belt at 30K ooops :wall::wall: still thought she was great. Well done, sweet :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

lovely example


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Lovely Minter.

But it's soooooooo beige!

80's chic huh?


----------



## Dazzy130/VXR (Dec 5, 2005)

Gruffs said:


> Lovely Minter.
> 
> But it's soooooooo beige!
> 
> 80's chic huh?


Proper 80's mate, did you notice the orange flashes in all the browness :doublesho

I kinda learn to ignore it now:thumb:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## NMN (Sep 22, 2009)

Awesome cars!! I was raised in the back of one of these.. Mexico Red!! What a beautiful example.


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

That is TIDY


----------



## Mr_Scisco (Oct 22, 2009)

Lovely mate. My Dad had one of these. I remeber it well. Credit to you fella :thumb:


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Dazzy130/VXR said:


> Yes mate and when she was on the rollers a couple of years ago she still 125 of the 128 horses she was born with lol :thumb:


Beast of an engine, I had a MkIII SRi 130 with the same lump, they drive better than any 16 valve of the same era...:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

She looks well and despite the resurgence of fords you just dont see the old cavs period...
She is a credit to you and deserves the love...:thumb:


----------



## wojtek_pl (Apr 25, 2010)

wow. :thumb:


----------



## vxlnut24 (May 28, 2009)

thats porn! ive seen it at pvs. looks even better in the flesh!


----------



## Ross08 (Apr 8, 2008)

Rusty my a$$


----------



## DMS (May 4, 2011)

Beautiful, seeing this brings back so many memories from my childhood:thumb:


----------



## Dazzy130/VXR (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks guys am really touched :thumb:

A quick pic taken with her big sister lol


----------



## Ross08 (Apr 8, 2008)

Same age too  

If you don't mind me asking, why do you have the 'E' plate on the Burg. Was it originally on one of your previous cars?


----------



## Dazzy130/VXR (Dec 5, 2005)

Yes mate it came off another cav that I had for 13 years, I ended up breaking her to fund my first VXR so it just seemed fitting to keep the plate :thumb:


----------



## Ross08 (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah, nice idea. 
My mechanic's had a nice old Manta Berlinetta for as long as I can remember - I've always thought if he ever sells it he should keep the plate and put it on his BMW.


----------



## Dazzy130/VXR (Dec 5, 2005)

The original E927 MBD :thumb:


----------



## Ross08 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hmmm.. Just going for a Marmite sandwich.


----------



## Dazzy130/VXR (Dec 5, 2005)

Ross08 said:


> Hmmm.. Just going for a Marmite sandwich.


It was nearly 7 years ago :lol:


----------



## Ross08 (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm just glad it's the plate that lives on


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Danno1975 said:


> Brilliant, my first car was an old 1.6 4 speed cavelier, faded blue with shagged rear mounts was gifted me by my dad.
> 
> And it reminds me of my childhood, my dad always had sierras and caveliers, the 130 was the cool car to spy on holiday in Devon.


my first car was a very light blue 1.3, 4 speed, one of the first of these shapes, even remember the reg, HBP 698X, only drawback with these were the bloody points in them


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Love these motors....had about 5 of them...all variations from 1.8 sri to the 130....saloon and hatch....tried my hardest to find a mint condition Cav Calibre but they were either dead or squashed....if I had funds to source one though and one came along I may be tempted....


----------



## Dazzy130/VXR (Dec 5, 2005)

I had a cally for a couple of years as a daily, nice looking motor, but it was falling to bit lol :thumb:

There is still the odd minter kicking about tho


----------



## hooley (Nov 10, 2010)

Very Nice, always a fan of old skool. Looks real mint.


----------



## acprc (Jun 14, 2009)

Great looking car. 

Is it me or are the wheels not going the right way? The nearside ones follow the way the swirl goes when moving forwards but the offside go the opposite direction.:thumb:


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Blimey :doublesho Thats nice :thumb:


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

My brother had a MK2 in the same colour as his first car, it was a C reg, I think it was a 1.6.

I'd love a car like that but I'd be scared to take it out, it's irreplaceable, the cars a credit to you.


----------



## Taffyopel (Feb 1, 2010)

Fappin chuffin Nora, what an absolute stunner! :doublesho

Worked as a VX spanner monkey for 11 years and had one myself.

Hats off to you for stirring up some good memories!

Paul.


----------



## TIODGE (Jan 26, 2011)

Liking this !! old skool yo


----------



## Dazzy130/VXR (Dec 5, 2005)

Again thanks for the comments guys...

Just remembered I posted the full resto on here quite some time ago here the link if you fancy a peek :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=107589


----------



## Dazzy130/VXR (Dec 5, 2005)

Just had a new exhaust fitted  Doesn't quite sound like a remus but it sounds ok 8)


----------



## Luke-Avfc (Jul 2, 2006)

Flawless !! Is the paint original chap?


----------



## Dazzy130/VXR (Dec 5, 2005)

The bonnet and rear arches have been touched up mate :thumb:


----------



## benj88 (May 8, 2011)

jesus thats lush.. really suits the gsi wheels


----------



## M4CCA (Nov 10, 2010)

Big fan of old Vauxhalls especially tastefully modified. That is a absolute mint car you have got keep up the good work.


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Bring back the good old days.... Cheap petrol........... LOL
Top work
steve


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Love it!

It's so "dated" it's fantastic! More....................


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Really makes me smile when i see much older cars being looked after.

Totally standard too :thumb: Love it!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Fantastic.....really takes me back, think the last time i saw one in the flesh was when i was living in Kent (and that was a long time ago)


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I love these car's which is why I've had 5 Cavaliers, never had a SRI130 though. What a cracking car to own, thanks for posting :thumb:


----------



## Martin_HDI (Aug 19, 2010)

It's stunning, love it.


----------



## Taffyopel (Feb 1, 2010)

Dazzy130/VXR said:


> Again thanks for the comments guys...
> 
> Just remembered I posted the full resto on here quite some time ago here the link if you fancy a peek :thumb:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=107589


Crikey! I thought it was just a really clean example.

You sir, are a hero! Stunning work and the results are just jaw dropping. :doublesho

Paul.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow! Nice car, thanks for posting!:thumb:


----------



## WhippyBatFink (Apr 16, 2010)

One word Stunning!!!  :thumb:

Great to see some of the old classic's fantastic job bud


----------



## Dazzy130/VXR (Dec 5, 2005)

Bit of an update, some pics after putting a coat of cystal rock on... this stuff is awesome :thumb:


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Stunning, just stunning!!!!


----------



## daytonamart (May 18, 2011)

This thread makes me want to weep!


----------



## Dazzy130/VXR (Dec 5, 2005)

Aint been on for a while just so bloody busy with work, and running my part time valeting business, so after nealry making the mistake of selling the olg girl, I needed to spend some cash to keep me interested

So I treat ,myself to some lenso BSX's in silver. all am going do now is paint the centre nut antharcite, and do the calipers yellow stone :thumb:


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Awesome, just read this thread. I personnally prefered the gsi turbo rim's but that is a credit to you. WOW!!! :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I love it, proper old school


----------



## Rsam (Feb 26, 2008)

lovely car, i preferd your other rims though!


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I know I said it before but that car is simply stunning, all credit to you for an amazing job. You must be very proud of it :thumb:


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Loved reading that. Really takes me back. Superb work too.


----------



## rocet (Jul 27, 2011)

Fantastic,what a great car but think ya made abit of a bo par with the new wheels,looks great otherwise


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

awesome


----------



## Dazzy130/VXR (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks for the comments guys, am loving the rims lol, Just needed something to take the blandest away, and make her shine again :thumb:

Next job is to get rid of the silly steering wheel, and put a decent stereo in, then she will be perfect :doublesho


----------



## kcass (Aug 24, 2010)

had one of these on a "f" reg 4 dr saloon in black fantastic motors until some one T boned me and wrote it off!!
after that i got a "f" plate astra belmont cdi 4dr in white stunning looking car really wished i had taken pictures of them now.
yours is a lovely,stunning looking motor mate,credit to you.
old skool!!


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

That really is a beautiful car 
I love that it has a brown and beige interior!


----------

